# Viper 5901 Alarm goes off when unarmed



## texasbeast22 (Jul 7, 2011)

Ok first I'd like to say thanks to all for the info I have previously read here. I'd like to add that this is my first time to post a question, so if I don't do it all perfect, pls politely correct me, thx!!

Problem-I just installed the Viper 5901 to my 2007 NBS GMC Sierra. I used the DEI-DBALL interface to communicate with the factory system to make the install more simple. When I first hooked up the two brain's I had my drivers door open. Tested everything and it all works perfectly. I then got out of the truck and shut my door and the alarm started going off, it sounds sickly too, kinda half volume and underwater sounding, the alarm doesn't respond to the Key Fob while this is happening, I can only manually unlock and open the door to stop the alarm.

Basic-Alarm sounds when door is shut and turns off when door is open. Also opening any of the other doors while the system is armed doesn't set off the alarm either.

I even tried to turn truck on with key and drive to make it stop and no dice!!
:4-dontkno:4-dontkno:4-dontkno

PLEASE SOMEBODY HELP!!


----------



## texasbeast22 (Jul 7, 2011)

Ok...don't buy from Viper/DEI!!!

I just spent 45 minutes on the phone trying to convince them to give me some help on the install. Long story short they say their "contract" with the authorized dealers prohibits them from offering tech support to DIYers:upset:

Well I wasn't going to pay for $600 for the system installed:4-thatsba

ANYWAY I love the features of this system and can't return it with cut spliced and soldered up wires!!

I do have an idea that I am going to test at daylight. I checked my 12V constant power source I tapped for the system and it is one of the constant 12V+ that operates the drivers door!! So hopefully sourcing the Viper with another power wire will resolve my issue!

Thanks to anyone who is trying to find a solution to my problemo and I will keep you posted as to the results of my am test!!


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

I've used DEI products since the mid-80s and have a love/hate relationship with them. They don't support DIY for install or warranty but make you go to authorized dealers. But some of those are not very good and after I got a bad install from one and a bad uninstall of that system from another dealer I will never let them touch my vehicles again. So I DIY. The good news is that the systems are very reliable if you have a good install and usually last the life of the vehicle.

I can't help you with your issue other than to say double and triple check all your connections and make sure you have everything connected up to the proper points in you car circuits.

Good luck.


----------



## texasbeast22 (Jul 7, 2011)

Well I am happy :grin: to say that I have found the problem!!

Apparently you cannot power your viper system wires (12V or GRND) with any wires that are powering any of the doors. I relocated the power wire to another constant 12V+ source and used a self tapping screw for the GRND and viola:4-clap:

So, consider this issue resolved...I hope this little thread aids someone in the future with this issue!!:wink:


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

texasbeast22 said:


> Well I am happy :grin: to say that I have found the problem!!
> 
> Apparently you cannot power your viper system wires (12V or GRND) with any wires that are powering any of the doors. I relocated the power wire to another constant 12V+ source and used a self tapping screw for the GRND and viola:4-clap:
> 
> So, consider this issue resolved...I hope this little thread aids someone in the future with this issue!!:wink:


 Yeah sorry I'm so late to reply when you hear the siren sound like its under water you usually don't have a good ground source for it.


----------

